# Best Electric only bass lakes



## Bassbully 52

So I sold my 16' bassboat with outboard. I'm all green machine now a nice big 14'5 Alumacraft with a 71# thrust bow mount and a 75# thrust tiller electrics. Really wanting to hit our small off the path bass lakes to beat the crowds ,tourneys, pleasure boats and long launch lines.

I live right near Mogadore and will spend allot of time there..great lake. I also fish Springfield, wingfoot, long (and other PLX) as well as Nimisilla.

What other lakes do you guys who fish like this suggest. I will also hit Deer creek, Dale Walborn, West branch (west end) and Berlin off price street.

But what about Hodgson? Punderson? East branch? La Due? Hinkley? Any other suggestions of lakes like this for the all electric bass guys?
Not looking for your spots or honey holes just what's good or decent out here. Thanks.


----------



## AtticaFish

Hour and a half drive down 224 for you, but Willard Reservoir has more big bass now than i have ever seen. It is a deep and crystal clear upground reservoir, only 200 acres and 2 miles of shoreline. Always had better luck fishing deep weeds (15' up to 30') during daylight to catch bass. Catching big bass on jig/pigs in 25' of water is a little outside of most peoples normal tactics but they sure catch fish there. Jigs with big soft plastics work well too. I've seen other guys catch them on stickbaits and cranks but i have better luck keeping bottom contact. It is electric only and very few boats, not much for scenery other than ladies walking and jogging around the top.


----------



## Bassbully 52

AtticaFish said:


> Hour and a half drive down 224 for you, but Willard Reservoir has more big bass now than i have ever seen. It is a deep and crystal clear upground reservoir, only 200 acres and 2 miles of shoreline. Always had better luck fishing deep weeds (15' up to 30') during daylight to catch bass. Catching big bass on jig/pigs in 25' of water is a little outside of most peoples normal tactics but they sure catch fish there. Jigs with big soft plastics work well too. I've seen other guys catch them on stickbaits and cranks but i have better luck keeping bottom contact. It is electric only and very few boats, not much for scenery other than ladies walking and jogging around the top.


Awesome that's right up my alley. Can you night fish there?


----------



## AtticaFish

Sure can, but i catch more of them up a little shallower on the rip-rap during low light. ODNR has smallmouth listed but have never caught a smallie out of there. Can almost guarantee you will catch some over zealous rockbass that are the size of your lures, lots of them in there and they have bigger eyes than their stomachs. Possibly catch walleye up in the rip-rap too.


----------



## Steelhauler

I would say give Ladue a shot. There are some really big bass in there. Do a search on the Do-Bass tourneys they have there in the spring. It will get your juices flowing.

Wes


----------



## Bassbully 52

Steelhauler said:


> I would say give Ladue a shot. There are some really big bass in there. Do a search on the Do-Bass tourneys they have there in the spring. It will get your juices flowing.
> 
> Wes


Yes its on my list. I fished it once in the 80's so I have lots of work to do.


----------



## Bassbully 52

AtticaFish said:


> Sure can, but i catch more of them up a little shallower on the rip-rap during low light. ODNR has smallmouth listed but have never caught a smallie out of there. Can almost guarantee you will catch some over zealous rockbass that are the size of your lures, lots of them in there and they have bigger eyes than their stomachs. Possibly catch walleye up in the rip-rap too.


Clear deep water at night..watch out. so there is a ramp..any fee to fish?


----------



## AtticaFish

Years ago they used to require an annual permit from the city to put a boat in there, but don't think they do that any more. I have fished it for many years from both shore and kayak and never seen anyone checked for a boat permit. There is a very basic ramp that has concrete steps beside it, but no true courtesy dock. Just tie to the steps and drive your truck down to the parking lot. Not the greatest lighting to load a boat after dark, but have seen many do it.

Entire shoreline is rip-rap. Have a pic somewhere on my home computer of the launch ramp. Here is a pic that shows how clear the water gets and what the shoreline is like.....


----------



## Bassbully 52

AtticaFish said:


> Years ago they used to require an annual permit from the city to put a boat in there, but don't think they do that any more. I have fished it for many years from both shore and kayak and never seen anyone checked for a boat permit. There is a very basic ramp that has concrete steps beside it, but no true courtesy dock. Just tie to the steps and drive your truck down to the parking lot. Not the greatest lighting to load a boat after dark, but have seen many do it.
> 
> Entire shoreline is rip-rap. Have a pic somewhere on my home computer of the launch ramp. Here is a pic that shows how clear the water gets and what the shoreline is like.....


Man those rocks are calling for evening and night topwater fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood

Willard sure can be fun. Last year I got a couple decent smallies out of Willard. The ones I caught fell for a finesse worm. My biggest was only around 2lbs but sure was fun.


----------



## NCbassattack

You have smallies, largemouth and spotted bass there in that lake? That fish looks like a spot to me.


----------



## laynhardwood

It's a smallmouth.No spotted bass that I am aware of.


----------



## JRyakinbassin

Willard by far! I went out this summer and drop shotted the bass and it was a blast! I went out in my kayak and had a school of bluegills follow me and in turn the bass came up and followed the bluegill! Definitely a good option here in Ohio decent sized too!


----------



## ducman491

Sunny Lake in Aurora is a nice small lake. It's $10 to launch a boat and a fishing permit is $8 I think but it gets almost no boat pressure. There are some spots that look really good that can't be reached from shore.


----------



## Bassbully 52

ducman491 said:


> Sunny Lake in Aurora is a nice small lake. It's $10 to launch a boat and a fishing permit is $8 I think but it gets almost no boat pressure. There are some spots that look really good that can't be reached from shore.


So is it 18.00 for the day or is the pass for the season? Is there a good population of bass in there?


----------



## laynhardwood

If I lived closer to ladue and had a small boat I would fish it. I used to fish it a lot and it does have some quality bass along with good numbers.


----------



## Bassthumb

Sunny lake is 10 a day or 65 or so for the year. It's an awesome pond. I have caught multiple 5-6 lbs bass out of it when I used to live close. SE corner and NW corner Lilly pads are the best. They love senkos and jig and craw in there. The telephone pole in the middle of the N end always has a big fish on it. Launching anything bigger than a kayak can be an issue though, there is not a launch you can drive up to. They do rent boats, or used to. It's a perfect kayak spot, and duc is right although it does get a lot of pressure 99 percent is shore anglers. There are great spots to hit from shore too.


----------



## Bassbully 52

Bassthumb said:


> Sunny lake is 10 a day or 65 or so for the year. It's an awesome pond. I have caught multiple 5-6 lbs bass out of it when I used to live close. SE corner and NW corner Lilly pads are the best. They love senkos and jig and craw in there. The telephone pole in the middle of the N end always has a big fish on it. Launching anything bigger than a kayak can be an issue though, there is not a launch you can drive up to. They do rent boats, or used to. It's a perfect kayak spot, and duc is right although it does get a lot of pressure 99 percent is shore anglers. There are great spots to hit from shore too.


I need a small ramp to launch my 14' tin so it's out I guess.


----------



## Bassbully 52

laynhardwood said:


> If I lived closer to ladue and had a small boat I would fish it. I used to fish it a lot and it does have some quality bass along with good numbers.


Ladue is on my list maybe a half hour from me. I don't know it but heard the stories of pigs coming off deep humps in the summer up there.


----------



## laynhardwood

I wouldn't be scared to throw cranks in the spring when the water is around 44-50 degrees. I would start with red. The early season crank bite used to be real good.


----------



## ducman491

Bassbully 52 said:


> I need a small ramp to launch my 14' tin so it's out I guess.


There is a bit of a ramp right by the "boat house". I launched my 14ft boat there. Not the easiest launch because it's not a true ramp. I had to push my boat off the trailer. Fun place to fish though.


----------



## joete1218

I had an all electric boat for years and just got rid of it. My favorites were Ladue early in the season before Akron starts jacking with the water levels its a fantastic lake with some big ole pig bucket mouths. The Do Bass tourneys out there are great and very well run. Another favorite of mine if you like to fish lily pads is Punderson. Very underrated lake for bass but they also are a trout stocked lake and have slab crappie and big ole cats too. Another one to look into is Bass Lake in Chardon you need to go on your computer and print up a permission slib for the day you want to go b/c they only give a handful of permits per day but its a hell of a good time to fish.


----------



## Bassbully 52

joete1218 said:


> I had an all electric boat for years and just got rid of it. My favorites were Ladue early in the season before Akron starts jacking with the water levels its a fantastic lake with some big ole pig bucket mouths. The Do Bass tourneys out there are great and very well run. Another favorite of mine if you like to fish lily pads is Punderson. Very underrated lake for bass but they also are a trout stocked lake and have slab crappie and big ole cats too. Another one to look into is Bass Lake in Chardon you need to go on your computer and print up a permission slib for the day you want to go b/c they only give a handful of permits per day but its a hell of a good time to fish.


Hey thanks for all the help. It going to be a new experience with no outboard but I feel the lakes around here had me rarely using the outboard. We have so many great bass lakes with no or low HP anyhow so why not. I always thought Punderson would be good. Do you have to pay there? That lake in Chardon sounds really great.do they have a ramp?


----------



## joete1218

No pay at punderson its great fun rippin frogs thru thkse pads out there. I have always had best success out there on the south side of the lake past the fishing pier all the way to rt 44 and also along 44 then back up north side but not all the way in line where the fishing pier is just imagine it as a big J and yes they have a ramp at bass lake here is the site hope that helps! Good luck!
http://www.geaugaparkdistrict.org/parks/basslake.shtml


----------



## joete1218

Ive got a big beautiful bass boat and mainly fish lake erie but i still find myself thinking about those lakes expecially punderson. Just because i love watching bass bust on frogs coming thru the pads. Some big ole bass in all 3 of those spots too!


----------



## Bassbully 52

joete1218 said:


> Ive got a big beautiful bass boat and mainly fish lake erie but i still find myself thinking about those lakes expecially punderson. Just because i love watching bass bust on frogs coming thru the pads. Some big ole bass in all 3 of those spots too!


You ever need to feed that fix look me up. My boat will hold two easy have a 71# front bow mount 75# tiller on back 14.5 big Jon with plenty of room.


----------



## Bassbully 52

joete1218 said:


> No pay at punderson its great fun rippin frogs thru thkse pads out there. I have always had best success out there on the south side of the lake past the fishing pier all the way to rt 44 and also along 44 then back up north side but not all the way in line where the fishing pier is just imagine it as a big J and yes they have a ramp at bass lake here is the site hope that helps! Good luck!
> http://www.geaugaparkdistrict.org/parks/basslake.shtml


Thanks so its just an open all year lake? Can you night fish?


----------



## joete1218

Never tried to go in i guess what would be considered an off season so not 100% sure and never was out there @ night either but id imagine if its like any other park probably cant be there at night but who knows. Ive night fished at punderson just not sure sorry. I may just have to do that i do love that lake. Thx for the offer Bassbully 52!


----------



## ducman491

I've been on Punderson well after dark but I've never tried to "night" fish. I usually leave around 11:00. There are people shore fishing for cats much later than that. I'd think as long as you have proper lights they won't say anything.


----------



## BASSINONE

ducman491 said:


> I've been on Punderson well after dark but I've never tried to "night" fish. I usually leave around 11:00. There are people shore fishing for cats much later than that. I'd think as long as you have proper lights they won't say anything.





Bassbully 52 said:


> Thanks so its just an open all year lake? Can you night fish?


There is a sweet lil lake east of Mogadore, has pig small mouth, and large mouth. Sorry, its private. and a secret.....lol


----------



## Bassbully 52

BASSINONE said:


> There is a sweet lil lake east of Mogadore, has pig small mouth, and large mouth. Sorry, its private. and a secret.....lol


Yea I heard the owner is a real jerk wad........


----------



## BASSINONE

Bassbully 52 said:


> Yea I heard the owner is a real jerk wad........


I hear that to, sometimes that dude is nice, $$$$$$


----------



## Bassbully 52

Y


BASSINONE said:


> I hear that to, sometimes that dude is nice, $$$$$$


Yea whatever. This thread is to speak about the best electric only bass lakes. Some of us like to fish these off the trail fisheries. We also don't think you need a $70,000 dollar boat to chase around a fish with a brain the size of a pea lol.
So BASSINONE what is your favorite electric lake. Or don't you fish these type lakes?


----------



## BASSINONE

Bassbully 52 said:


> Y
> g
> Yea whatever. This thread is to speak about the best electric only bass lakes. Some of us like to fish these off the trail fisheries. We also don't think you need a $70,000 dollar boat to chase around a fish with a brain oat a bthe size of a pea lol.
> So BASSINONE what is your favorite electric lake. Or don't you fish these type lakes?


Cant, to big of a boat...lol


----------



## Bassbully 52

BASSINONE said:


> Cant, to big of a boat...lol


Good you guys keep your big fancy fuel eating boats off our water. We will send you pics of all the pigs these lakes have in them.


----------



## Shad Rap

laynhardwood said:


> It's a smallmouth.No spotted bass that I am aware of.


I believe he was talking about the first largemouth bass pic.


----------



## laynhardwood

Shad Rap said:


> I believe he was talking about the first largemouth bass pic.


I think you are correct my mistake. Willard is a largemouth lake I have never caught a spot out of it. The water is gin clear usually more than 10ft of visibility and often you can see 25ft down. The smallie I caught was just super dark not many lateral marks but hey I'll take it.


----------



## AtticaFish

Shad Rap said:


> I believe he was talking about the first largemouth bass pic.


The first LMB pic was a really bright colored one, but sure it was a largie. That was early spring, cold clear water. Caught a couple that day and they were all bright marked like that.


----------



## Shad Rap

AtticaFish said:


> The first LMB pic was a really bright colored one, but sure it was a largie. That was early spring, cold clear water. Caught a couple that day and they were all bright marked like that.


I know its a largmouth...ncbassattack had asked a question about it.


----------



## Bassbully 52

The only spotted bass I know of anywhere in Ohio are in The Ohio river and some small rivers south in the state.


----------

